# Post Your Costume Pics!!



## Nev (Jul 10, 2006)

Share pictures of your costumes here!!


----------



## Nev (Jul 10, 2006)

Heres mine from 2002


----------



## Hauntiholik (Jul 13, 2005)

WOW! That's a great costume!


----------



## RedSonja (Sep 18, 2004)

Here are two costumes I did somewhat recently...

2004...Oren Ishii from Kill Bill on the right









2003...Tomb Raider


----------



## Wolfman (Apr 15, 2004)

I give up, Sonya, "Lara Croft"?


----------



## Nev (Jul 10, 2006)

The bottom one? Laura Croft, hence Tomb Raider....


----------



## Fyre Draic (Mar 5, 2006)

thought I'd just go as myself...nobody recognizes me anyway.


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2006)

I go as me often, but I deny it's me the whole night. It makes everyone laugh initially, then get annoyed, then they get spooked because I never let up. It's hilarious, some people really start to get all creeped out ('maybe he's sick or something?')... cracks me up.
Works too, if you stick to your guns. You WILL creep them out.

Mike C


----------



## CreepyKitty (Jul 19, 2004)

Me as Alice from American McGee's Alice


----------



## Fyre Draic (Mar 5, 2006)

Me and my wife...ain't we just sumpin' t' look at?


----------



## Fyre Draic (Mar 5, 2006)

*there is a UFO in the pic.*








this is my costume idea...can't get my stonewalled buds to come with me...


----------



## Skulkin (Jul 27, 2005)

The Executioners. 

"I couldn't possibly fit him in until next Tuesday." from Blazing Saddles.


----------



## ironmaiden (Aug 5, 2003)

Here is a photo of myself and Mr Maiden








[/IMG]

ironmaiden


----------



## colmmoo (Jul 23, 2005)

I made my husband a traditional Oompa Loompa three years ago. He'll kill me if he finds out I've posted this. 

http://i102.photobucket.com/albums/m105/colmmoo/6aa.jpg


----------



## ironmaiden (Aug 5, 2003)

Eh colmmoo

Your hubby makes a very convincing oompa!!! Love it!!

ironmaiden


----------



## colmmoo (Jul 23, 2005)

<typing away while hubby is watching TV - heh-heh!> 

I might be customizing the overalls down to my size so I can wear it at work on Halloween (that's if they encourage folks to dress up again like last year) as an oompa loompa.


----------



## Scarecrow (Mar 2, 2006)

Hey, who are Neville Uitdenbosch and Clive Barker?


----------



## killer13 (Aug 24, 2005)

Clive Barker:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Clive_Barker

I have no idea who Neville is.


----------



## Nev (Jul 10, 2006)

Scarecrow said:


> Hey, who are Neville Uitdenbosch and Clive Barker?


Are you asking because of my signature?


----------



## Scarecrow (Mar 2, 2006)

Yes. Whoever the guy is, he is a genius, or at least knows what he is talking about.


----------



## Nev (Jul 10, 2006)

Hes a poet and a writer. Why do you say hes a genius?


----------



## whynotgrl666 (Oct 12, 2003)

Look in album halloween , http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v462/whynotgrl666/


----------



## sbbbugsy (Sep 24, 2005)

*Stalkaround*










http://www.homehauntershaven.com/


----------



## Russ (Sep 12, 2006)

*costume pics*


----------



## colmmoo (Jul 23, 2005)

OMG, Russ, you look so scary!


----------



## Rikki (Aug 14, 2006)

My husband and I last year:


----------



## brandywine1974 (Sep 10, 2005)

Very cute! I love it! Great Job, Rikki!


----------



## Rikki (Aug 14, 2006)

Thanks! We had a blast. I was smacking people with the riding crop all night! Too bad that you can't see my 7 1/2" heels!


----------



## sisterfriend (Sep 12, 2006)

Here's mine from last year:


----------



## Guest (Sep 14, 2006)

Halloween 2005 - Not scary, but I went back to work on October 31 after being a stay at home mom for nine years... I already had this costume that I made a few years earlier.  
 








[/IMG]


----------



## Pyro rookie (Sep 7, 2006)

My homemade costume for 2005


----------



## piratewench (Oct 2, 2005)

These are our costumes from 2005
we had a blast


----------



## BFI6603 (Sep 20, 2006)

A quick one from 2005!


----------



## Doss (Sep 20, 2006)

that's awesome.


----------



## Shark (Sep 21, 2006)

*Halloween 2003*

Me and my finance in Vegas...yea, the pope in Vegas.


----------



## BFI6603 (Sep 20, 2006)

Heres 2006 offering.


----------



## BFI6603 (Sep 20, 2006)

Another quick one of previous outfits I retired and made maniquins of.....every year I get a new costume and then display them outside...this way when I scare the neighborhood they never know which one I am! I have abpout eight maniquins lining my sidewalk leading up to my house...I love this time of year!


----------



## colmmoo (Jul 23, 2005)

You should stand alongside your other creations, then when TOT'ers come by, just jump out of the line. LOL!


----------



## Russ (Sep 12, 2006)

what's that thing on the left supposed to be? it looks absolutely amazing!


----------



## BFI6603 (Sep 20, 2006)

Thanks for looking....the thing on the left is supposed to be a wolfman variant...I found the mask on line a couple of years ago...if interested I will post a close up of it.
Your're right, colmmoo, I usually stand somewhere along the walkway with a new costume and when the kids say I know where he is and point at last years costume thats when I get to shock the little guys! Needless to say my family and I do go a little crazy and our neighbors look forward to it. I will post more pics when I have time-Pete


----------



## BFI6603 (Sep 20, 2006)

Here ya go!


----------



## Trinity82 (Sep 21, 2005)

BFI you look a bit like my boyfriend in the morning, (only joking) 

That mask is great, i will post mine from last year just got to locate the pic


----------

